# Brecon Beacons Late Summer Cruise - Sunday, 15th September



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

The date for the cruise is now set for *SUNDAY, 15TH SEPTEMBER.* 

Let's meet at *'The Felin Fach Griffin' pub at 12.00 noon.*

Location: Felin Fach, Brecon, Powys, *LD3 0UB.*

If you are heading towards Brecon from Glasbury or Bronllys, the pub is on the right hand side, just off the A470 at the junction signposted Felin Fach.

*We'll leave the 'Griffin' no later than 12.30 pm.*  

From the 'Griffin', we'll proceed to the start point at Talybont-on-Usk and then cruise via the Talybont and Pontsticill Reservoirs to the Brecon Beacons National Park Visitors Centre, *LD3 8ER.*

At present there are 4 of us who have committed to this cruise. That is:
A3DFU - Dani
John-H, 
Hark,
AudiCoedDuon - Viv.

If anyone else is interested in joining this cruise, then please add your names to the list.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a plan Viv. I'm good either day 

And the roads in the Black Mountains are legendary driving roads 









Pure driving pleasure









Don't think we'll have snow in September :wink:









Enjoy your TTs









Ample parking at the Beacon National Park Centre


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Really hope I can make this , I am gong to Monza for the GP the weekend before , back on the Tuesday so as long as family demands allow I will hopefully be there 

will keep you posted Viv


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Really hope I can make this , I am gong to Monza for the GP the weekend before , back on the Tuesday so as long as family demands allow I will hopefully be there
> 
> will keep you posted Viv


Hi Mark

Have a great time at Monza. Hope you can make the cruise when you return.

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds like a plan Viv. I'm good either day
> 
> And the roads in the Black Mountains are legendary driving roads
> 
> ...


Hi Dani

Thanks for the photos. Looking forward to the cruise. Perhaps you would be kind enough to show me how to post photos when we meet! As one says in Germany: Mann lernt nil ALS.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> As one says in Germany: Mann lernt nil ALS.
> 
> Viv.


Du meinst: man lernt nie aus? Of course I'll show you 

Really looking forward to the cruise!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a cruise that I've been wanting to do for sometime unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it this time round as I will be on my honeymoon in the US. 
Gutted, but I do hope another trip out will be put together in the not too distant future. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> I will be on my honeymoon in the US.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You'll simply have to get your loyalties straight and cancel that wedding :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Templar said:


> This is a cruise that I've been wanting to do for sometime ...


Hi Templar

Enjoy your honeymoon. I can always arrange another cruise around the Beacons when you return.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > This is a cruise that I've been wanting to do for sometime ...
> ...


That would be great. .some fab driving roads round there from what I remember and look forward to cruising with you guys 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great idea, pm sent.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Great idea, pm sent.


Been a long time - would be great to catch up


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I just sent a pm to check I could tag along in my little red lego car. Be good to see you, John and Mark again. Will try and see if any of the Midlands folk fancy it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Will try and see if any of the Midlands folk fancy it.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> ... the roads in the Black Mountains are legendary driving roads


Have not long returned from checking the route. So here's a couple more photos to whet your appetite.

Viv.  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## smithygquattro (Aug 23, 2013)

I live close so if i can get the day off work id love to tag along..... the brecon beacons is an amazing place to drive....


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

smithygquattro said:


> I live close so if i can get the day off work id love to tag along..... the brecon beacons is an amazing place to drive....


Great - look forward to meeting you.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

smithygquattro said:


> I live close so if i can get the day off work id love to tag along..... the brecon beacons is an amazing place to drive....


Hi smithyg

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## smithygquattro (Aug 23, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> smithygquattro said:
> 
> 
> > I live close so if i can get the day off work id love to tag along..... the brecon beacons is an amazing place to drive....
> ...


Hi, 
Cant pm back as i have only got noob access at the moment!!! I live in Blackwood, gwent. I'm working that weekend so ive got to be the teachers pet for a while and see if i can book it off!

G


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

smithygquattro said:


> Hi,
> Cant pm back as i have only got noob access at the moment!!! I live in Blackwood, gwent. I'm working that weekend so ive got to be the teachers pet for a while and see if i can book it off!


Now that's a coincidence because I also live in Blackwood! There appear to be enough TT's around here to form our own club, so this could be the start of things.  I'll PM you my mobile number.

Viv. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking at this thread with interest. I'm rostered to work that weekend but will try and get it off to join in


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

t'mill said:


> I'm looking at this thread with interest. I'm rostered to work that weekend but will try and get it off to join in


Excellent.  

However, if you can't make this cruise I'll be organizing another in the not too distant future. Stay in touch.

Viv.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Another lurker here too, keeping my eyes on this thread and gonna do my best to try and make it but can't really commit just yet.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Has it been narrowed down to 14th or the 15th yet? Only because there is a trackday I was looking to book, but get do another date if needed.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hark said:


> Has it been narrowed down to 14th or the 15th yet? Only because there is a trackday I was looking to book, but get do another date if needed.


I was going to set the date next week. Which date would best suit you?

Viv


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not picky mate. I won't do this run and the trackday on the same weekend anyway as I won't see my family. If this goes ahead I'll do the next event which is at the end of September. Probably work out better that way anyway as I have a few things to finish off before I want to track it again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump 










Looking fw to it [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

The date for the cruise is now set for *SUNDAY, 15TH SEPTEMBER. *

Let's meet at *'The Felin Fach Griffin' pub at 12.00 noon.*  

Location: Felin Fach, Brecon, Powys, *LD3 0UB.*

If you are heading towards Brecon from Glasbury or Bronllys, the pub is on the right hand side, just off the A470 at the junction signposted Felin Fach.

We'll leave the 'Griffin' no later than 12.30 pm.

From the 'Griffin', we'll proceed to the start point at Talybont-on-Usk and then cruise via the Talybont and Pontsticill Reservoirs to the Brecon Beacons National Park Visitors Centre, *LD3 8ER.* 

At present there are 4 of us who have committed to this cruise. That is:
A3DFU - Dani
John-H, 
Hark,
AudiCoedDuon - Viv.

If anyone else is interested in joining this cruise, then please add your names to the list.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Looking forward to the cruise. Perhaps you would be kind enough to show me how to post photos when we meet!
> 
> Viv.


Don't think you need me to do this Viv :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Beacons beckon :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm not getting the right sounds from work to get the 15th off, so will have to bow out on this occasion. But will keep my mince pies on this section for future Brecon cruises


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Unfortunately I'm not getting the right sounds from work to get the 15th off...


Work!! :evil: :evil: Fortunately, I was able to give that up years ago. 8) :lol: :lol: Never mind, post up dates that you think suit you and I'll try to organize another one.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A good few more years to go until I can give up work 

I'll check the rota when I'm back in work next week to see which weekends I have off. I'm guessing folk wouldn't want to do another to soon after this one, but I do know I'm off on Sunday 6th Oct.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Would like to have come along on this, but need to finish the works on the kitchen of the new house.
I will tell you how busy I am. The toy has now been taken off the road a month earlier than it normally is. Roll on spring as I will have more time next year to enjoy a few more days out!
Hope you all have a great day out and look forward to the pics.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Would like to have come along on this, but need to finish the works on the kitchen of the new house.
> I will tell you how busy I am. The toy has now been taken off the road a month earlier than it normally is. Roll on spring as I will have more time next year to enjoy a few more days out!


Thanks for the reply.

Bet your kitchen hasn't been on the go as long as my Dining Room - currently my Workshop!! :lol: :lol:

I've just made the grave error of showing the boss your post. [smiley=end.gif]

So here's hoping my TT will be allowed on the road for next weekend's cruise.

Viv.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do we needto come round and spring you :wink:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> Do we needto come round and spring you :wink:


There's a possibility you might have to; :lol: and the boss said: "don't forget to tell them to bring some tools". Mind you she's always been an optimist. :lol: Too embarrassed to tell the forum when it all started, buttttt I'm sure she'll spill the beans next week.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds ominous :roll:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi just spotted this event might see if I can come , I only live a hour and a half away looks good


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

paulc1 said:


> Hi just spotted this event might see if I can come , I only live a hour and a half away looks good


Excellent.  We'll be pleased to see you if you can make it.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It's looking like I may be able to make this next week, will be doing a stop off in Hereford on route and again on the return. Can you give me an idea on what time you are hoping to end the cruise so I can plan logistics please

Iain


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it really off the road already Phil? Me and Stu had talked about a run to the pub.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

forest said:


> It's looking like I may be able to make this next week, will be doing a stop off in Hereford on route and again on the return. Can you give me an idea on what time you are hoping to end the cruise so I can plan logistics please
> 
> Iain


There's a few points I want to check again today, so I'll have a better idea after that. Will post up more details later today.

Viv.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> The date for the cruise is now set for SUNDAY, 15TH SEPTEMBER.


Hi Viv,
Hope you are well and thanks for organising this. I've got nowt planned for Sunday so add my name to the list please. I'm painting my callipers on Saturday so needed a good excuse to show 'em off 

See you Sunday.

MayZ


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it this time round as I will be on my honeymoon in the US.


Hi Jase,

Congratulations on your wedding fella and all the best to you and the new Mrs Templar yeah. Hopefully see you both on the next meet/cruise. Enjoy your honeymoon  , where abouts in the US are you going?

ATB
May-Z


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

May-Z said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to be able to make it this time round as I will be on my honeymoon in the US.
> ...


Hey there May-Z, Off to Vegas first then Hawaii and finally San Fran. Been mega busy at work this year so really looking forward to the trip.

Would deffo been up for this cruise and just needed an excuse to drive through the Brecons. Hopefully we can squeeze another in before the end of the year 8)


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

May-Z said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Viv,
> ...


Hi Pete

Will do. Great to hear from you again; and even better that you can make this cruise. Fingers crossed, the weather will be OK next weekend.

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

forest said:


> It's looking like I may be able to make this next week, will be doing a stop off in Hereford on route and again on the return. Can you give me an idea on what time you are hoping to end the cruise so I can plan logistics please
> 
> Iain


Hi Iain

I've just sent you a PM with the details

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> The Beacons beckon :wink:


Hi All

This is the planned route for Sunday. Looks a bit like an Indian safari!!  










Plenty of sheep to be seen, but no tigers sighted as yet!! :wink: :wink:

Legend: 'A' = Talybont, 'B' = Pontsticill, 'C' = Trefechan, 'D' = Storey Arms, 'E' = National Park Visitor Centre.

Viv.

*PS. We'll have to leave the Felin Fach Griffin Inn (LD3 0UB) no later than 12.30 pm, that is, if hot food is required at the National Park Visitor Centre (LD3 8ER). Hot food is served up to 2.30pm.*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Not long now


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Iain
> 
> I've just sent you a PM with the details
> 
> Viv.


Thanks Viv

See you Sunday


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Really hope I can make this , I am gong to Monza for the GP the weekend before , back on the Tuesday so as long as family demands allow I will hopefully be there
> 
> will keep you posted Viv


Hi Mark

Hope the Monza trip went well.

We now have 6 definites for the cruise and 2 possibles. How are you fixed for Sunday? We are going to meet at the Felin Fach Griffin Pub (LD3 0UB) at 12.00 noon and leave no later than 12.30pm. Would like to see you on this cruise. Hope you can make it.  

Viv


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm coming from near Halesowen, is Forest or anyone else coming the same way and wants to meet enroute.

Also Viv could you possibly pm me a mobile contact number. Will look at route etc the weekend.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'm coming from near Halesowen, is Forest or anyone else coming the same way and wants to meet enroute.
> 
> Also Viv could you possibly pm me a mobile contact number. Will look at route etc the weekend.


Hi Matt, I will be dropping the other half off in Hereford first, then heading to the meeting point. Not sure which way you will be going but could meet up around Hereford if it suits


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will have a look and let you know Ian. Likewise be good to gran your number if possible, not that it's particularly easy to hear in my car.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hark said:


> Will have a look and let you know Ian. Likewise be good to gran your number if possible, not that it's particularly easy to hear in my car.


PM'd


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hark said:


> I'm coming from near Halesowen, is Forest or anyone else coming the same way and wants to meet enroute.
> 
> Also Viv could you possibly pm me a mobile contact number. Will look at route etc the weekend.


Hi Matt

I've PM'd you and the others with my mobile number.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to it  What's the weather going to be like I wonder?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The general forecast isn't brilliant so we need to drive quickly to avoid the rain :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

On two wheels minimises sky facing area :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now now :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Walkie talkies are charged and awaiting their purpose :roll:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Walkie talkies are charged and awaiting their purpose :roll:


Have you got waterproofs and sou'westers for them? If our forecasters have got it right - and they usually do where rain is concerned - then you're about to find out why we in Wales supply England with water! :lol: :lol: or should it be? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I've spent so much time planning this cruise and, in such beautiful weather!!! Never mind. Your TT's will have a wash down here, and there won't be a hosepipe ban when you get home.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Weather doesn't look great for this but I'm going to be able to make it after all. I too, am going to be stopping off at Hereford on the way down for tea and cake :wink: (parents live in Kings Thorn) so will meet up at Felin Fach for 12:00.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Walkie talkies are charged and awaiting their purpose :roll:
> ...


I could bring my SCUBA gear :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sorry Guys , can't make this now  got some family commitments that means I need to be at home

Have a great day and I look forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Sorry Guys , can't make this now  got some family commitments that means I need to be at home
> Have a great day and I look forward to the pics
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

Thanks for the PM. Never mind, I hope to plan another one in the not too distant future.

Hope the Monza trip went well. 

Viv.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys will let you know in the morning, weather warnings and forecast looks grim. Ad08 tyres aren't too bad but never used them in huge amounts of standing water.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry forecast looks awful, I think the drive back could be a bit miserable tbh. Will try to catch up another time


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hark said:


> Sorry forecast looks awful, I think the drive back could be a bit miserable tbh. Will try to catch up another time


Catch up another time Matt.

Forecast doesn't look great, could be like the élan valley cruise a couple of years ago (with wind). I'll be setting off here about 9 ish, so will see all at the pub.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hark said:


> Sorry forecast looks awful, I think the drive back could be a bit miserable tbh. Will try to catch up another time


OK. Thanks for letting me know. Will be in touch in the future.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Wishing you all I good cruise and hope the weather holds off for you. It doesn't look toooo bad here in Cardiff, so fingers crossed for you all 

Looking forward to the pics too.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Wishing you all I good cruise and hope the weather holds off for you. It doesn't look toooo bad here in Cardiff, so fingers crossed for you all
> 
> Looking forward to the pics too.


Thanks for you good wishes. 

From one window I'm looking south towards Cardiff, and it looks quite sunny down there.  However, from the other window I'm looking north towards the Beacons, and what a contrast. :lol: :lol:

Never mind, we'll take it as it comes. :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Stiff upper lip and all that. Go for it. If it rains then ce la vie. I went on a Yorkshire cruise to Wensleydale earlier this year and the heavens were open for a big chunk of it, and it was cold. But it was a fab day out with top people, and that's what matters


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you a bit later - what's a bit of water - after ask it is a cruise :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Stage 1 done, now in Hereford and rain has stopped  . Quick pitstop then on my way again. See you all soon


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Just leaving. See you at the Felin Fach Griffin.

Viv.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

How did it go chaps?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

t'mill said:


> How did it go chaps?


Very wet as expected, but a good drive out. Thanks to Viv for organising everything so well.

I'll see what pics have come out when I arrive home later tonight.

Good to see everyone again


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

t'mill said:


> How did it go chaps?


Well, as Joyce has just said: "Like the group Wet Wet Wet".

Never mind, the company was excellent and it was a very enjoyable day.   

Joyce is now working on the photos and trying desperately to edit out the rain!!

Viv. :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad all went well guys albeit a tad wet..pity I couldn't send you some Hawaiian sunshine over 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent. Glad the day was enjoyed by all. Will look forward to some pics.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Excellent. Glad the day was enjoyed by all. Will look forward to some pics.


You must join us next time.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's a quick selection from today

Lined up ready for the off


A quick photoshoot in the rain


Water was a bit choppy


Some great carvings done with a chainsaw


Last stop and time to say our goodbye's






Thanks again all for the good company and especially to Viv and Joyce for organising the cruise.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Excellent. Glad the day was enjoyed by all. Will look forward to some pics.


Yes it was a great day out...never mind bringing the TT... I was half way there and thought, I should have come in along in a boat  Wow that Welsh rain... going to Wales and it not have rained, well it wouldn't have been the same else would it 

First off, a big thanks to Viv for organising it all. It was planned to military precision which is great for those of us whom just wanna cruise and not worry about where we're going. Some great places to visit too, Talybont Reservoir was pretty cool, and I'm sure that if the clouds were higher than 50' then the views would have been fantastic. Great stuff and the bench mark you've set for future WM/South Wales cruises will be a lot of effort to match. Thanks also to Mrs AudiCoedDuon for the photos (and directions 8) )

It was also great to meet other TTOC members with some new faces to the WM scene and a familiar one or two as well. Without going completely OT.. I'd just like to thank the likes of John-H who I met for the first time today (nb - Hoggy and WAK) for their time and commitment to the TT - I know things aren't the historically the same but your contributions to my TT knowledge is invaluable. Please don't give up - we have much more to learn from you and the effort you make to help us is very much appreciated.

Es war eine Freude, Sie als auch Dani treffen.




























Caption Competition time  









(a very wet) Cool wood carving dude









Welsh weather (I seriously had my shades on pretty much all the way, and on the way back!)



























I enjoyed it and can't wait for Viv to organise the next one - well done fella 8)

Kindest regards,

May-Z


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Last stop and time to say our goodbye's


Great picture 8)


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

John-H said:


> what's a bit of water


"A bit" Welcome to Wales - I'm gonna canoe it next time


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> pity I couldn't send you some Hawaiian sunshine over 8)


Yeah whist stood at Talybont Reservoir we were pittying that you couldn't too Jase :roll: 

Hope you both are having a wonderful time. Can you order some Hawaiian sun for the next cruise please [smiley=argue.gif]

ATB,

May-Z


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just home 30 minutes ago after two more beer stops on the way up north :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]

What a great day it was (well weekend for me). It was super to meet old and new faces and what's a few drops of rain amongst friends 8)

Thanks Viv and Joyce for an excellent cruise; as May-z said: it'll be hard for anyone wanting to follow in your foot steps. You've set very high standards indeed!

I enjoyed the winds and rain at Talybont (I know, I know, I'm crazy) and the chainsaw carver was just brilliant. Roll on next Welsh meet 

On the way home I noticed that the M6 was closed (J6 to J5) as well as the M62 (J26 to J27). I assume it's due to the weather


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

May-Z said:


> Es war eine Freude, Sie als auch Dani treffen.


Danke. War toll auch Dich zu treffen 



May-Z said:


> Caption Competition time


Why didn't you stone those cherries before passing them round?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

If I'm not working I'm defo on for the next one. With working shifts I only get so many weekends off, but hopefully be free next cruise


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great way to spend a Sunday, some great driving roads, great company and a thoroughly enjoyable cruise. Many thanks to Viv and Joyce for all the hard work they put into planning and organising it for us all. If only the weather hadn't tried it's best to spoil the views along the way  After getting back onto the M5 at Worcester, there were blue skies and the sunshine :roll: Oh well, you can't win them all.
Really looking forward to the next one, more of the same please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



AudiCoedDuon said:


> Joyce is now working on the photos and trying desperately to edit out the rain!!


She's got her work cut out there Viv :lol:



May-Z said:


> Caption Competition time


"The trouble with doing these porn shoots in Wales......"



A3DFU said:


> Just home 30 minutes ago after two more beer stops on the way up north :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]


Now we know the real reason you didn't drive! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just home 30 minutes ago after two more beer stops on the way up north :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Ssshhhhhhhh. Don't give away my secrets :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

On the way back we found a long lost pub we could never find as I kept thinking it was in Ludlow. A publican in Ludlow kindly gave directions - it was the Three Tuns pub and brewery in Bishop's Castle - oldest licenced brewery in the country from 1642. They had on one of the nicest stouts I've ever had. Well worth a visit. http://www.thethreetunsinn.co.uk/



















Anyway, here are some pictures from the day. It was great to meet everyone and thanks to Viv and Joyce for organising - very well organised and a joy to take part despite the rain - it didn't dampen things at all 

















































































































































We came across a wood carver who makes some striking carvings with a chain saw. Olly his name was "Beeching Carving" woodrowbeeching @ hotmail.com if anyone is interested. Some of them were rather good!





































Final goodbyes... must do it again!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant pictures John. I particularly like this one as the 'spirit wasn't dampened by the rain' :wink: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> On the way back we found a long lost pub we could never find as I kept thinking it was in Ludlow. A publican in Ludlow kindly gave directions - it was the Three Tuns pub and brewery in Bishop's Castle - oldest licenced brewery in the country from 1642. They had on one of the nicest stouts I've ever had. Well worth a visit. http://www.thethreetunsinn.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you and Dani got your priorities right on the way home - perhaps we should include this pub in a future cruise for a rainy day. :lol: :lol:

Great photos John. I'll have to post Joyce's photos as soon as I have a few spare moments.

Viv


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheers Viv. Looking forward to your (Joyce's) pictures too and what an excellent idea :wink: 

Dani, I think I'll send your picture to Bryony as it's similar to the one she took on your cruise with a nice speed blur to it - only yours is a little wetter :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent stuff.. hope to make the next one for sure 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad you all had a fantastic day!  


John-H said:


>


John, you really should treat yourself to a pair of windscreen wipers!!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Glad you all had a fantastic day!
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> ...


Makes no difference when you drive with your eyes closed :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Glad you all had a fantastic day!
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> ...


That pic reminds me of your Wendsleydale cruise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or the Isle of Skye last year :roll:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> Cheers Viv. Looking forward to Joyce's pictures..


Better late than never. Here we go. 

En-route to the Felin Fach Griffin - pre deluge!!









It looks like someone here may have heavenly connections!!! :lol: 









Talybont reservoir on the cruise day.  









Same view on a good day!!  









Brecon Beacons Rainforest









TT's in the rain - getting a bit wetter :lol:









The end of a great day out.   









Thanks to everyone who attended. Joyce and I really enjoyed your company and we're looking forward to the next cruise.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pics Viv and Joyce. Let us know about the next one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Excellent pics Viv and Joyce. Let us know about the next one


I'll second this


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a thought, do you think it might be worth putting some dates forward for the next cruise ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Just a thought, do you think it might be worth putting some dates forward for the next cruise ?


Yup. 20th or 27th October for a Pennine Cruise to Carsington Water and Tittesworth Reservoir (will post up soon)

Sorry for stealing your thread Viv


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought, do you think it might be worth putting some dates forward for the next cruise ?
> ...


No problem, Dani. I need a break now. I've a lot on in the next few weeks. However, Joyce and I look forward to joining one of your cruises in the not too distant future.

Viv. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought, do you think it might be worth putting some dates forward for the next cruise ?
> ...


That sound's intriguing, would you mind giving me a shout when you post it up please ? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Certainly not.

If Viv is happy for me to do it, I'll post a link to the Pennine Cruise here


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup. 20th or 27th October for a Pennine Cruise to Carsington Water and Tittesworth Reservoir (will post up soon) ......

If Viv is happy for me to do it, I'll post a link to the Pennine Cruise here [/quote]

Hi Dani

I've no objections to you posting a link here.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That would be best, thanks. Was only in case I missed it in the events section. :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> That would be best, thanks. Was only in case I missed it in the events section. :wink:


Oi, get off this forum and enjoy that sunshine on your honeymoon :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > That would be best, thanks. Was only in case I missed it in the events section. :wink:
> ...


Haha.. only having a quick nose through while I wait for her to finish her hair and set off for dinner


----------

